
Senate Bill Requires Permission to Collect & Share Location Data - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/senate_bill_requires_permission_to_collect_share_location_data/
======
stuartjmoore
Isn't "permission" already buried in the EULA?

